# Home remidy for mainge/Help



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks
Me


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

we use burnt motor oil and cage the dog for a few days till it soaks in good, then wash them and let them out works great.


----------



## Imagoofygoober (Jul 3, 2005)

First you need to know whether it is demodex or sarcoptic mange. Demodex is not contagious, sarcoptic mange is. You need a skin scrape and a good look under a scope to tell the difference. They are both hard to get rid of.

Demodectic mange is treated with ivermectin (can get ivermectin for cows at any feed store, usually) and malaseb spray. You need to have an accurate dosage, tho. Goes by weight.


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the help. I'm not sure she knows what kind it is.
I'll have to see if we can find out. Thanks again.


----------



## Imagoofygoober (Jul 3, 2005)

Not a problem. I just went through this myself.


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

I found this information on the net


http://www.thepetcenter.com/exa/mites.html

"A SIMPLE WAY TO PRESUME THE DIAGNOSIS OF SCABIES IN DOGS
Scroll down to see a movie of the Pinna Pedal Reflex
(http://www.thepetcenter.com/exa/mites.html)



In over 95% of dogs with Sarcoptic Mite infestation (Scabies) a simple test can suggest that these mites are present.* It is called the Pedal-Pinna Reflex Test.* Since almost all dogs with Scabies mites will have mite along the ear flap (called the Pinna)* margins,* as displayed in some of the photos below, the dog will reflexively use a back leg in a scratching motion if the Pinna is scratched gently by a person testing this reflex.* Simply take the Pinna between your thumb and forefinger and vigorously scratch the surface of the underside of the Pinna with the forefinger.* Dogs with no mites seldom work the back leg in a scratching motion.* Dogs with sarcoptic mites almost always will demonstrate an involuntary scratching motion with the back leg while you are scratching the Pinna."


*************

another web site titled Treatment of Mange

http://ky.essortment.com/mangedogscats_rkon.htm


----------



## brigitesmith1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's an article that will give you some pretty sound advice

http://www.HealthyHappyDogs.com 
http://www.Dog-Health-Care-Information.com 
http://HealthierDogs.com


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Used motor oil is full of poisons and petroleum...not a good thing to put on a dog. The toxins can be absorbed through the skin. 
You do need to determine what type of mange. For sarcoptic, it is easly treated with OTC dips like Happy Jack or frontline (I beleive).
Demodectic mange is more difficult to get rid of as it is an immune problem. That can be treated with Ivermectin, though that is not reccommended in herding breeds (collies, etc...white feet- don't treat). In a young dog, it is advised to wait and see if the immune system recovers and it goes away on its own- especially if this is a dog that will be bred. If it does not recover on its own, then it should not be bred. Then it should be treated. Some people have had success with Mitaban dips. Diet changes also help immensely with demodectic as it can be linked to allergies....therefore removing all grains from the diet that are high allergens (soy, corn, wheat in any form- gluten, meal, etc) is advised. Read your dog food label. Also, no vaccines until the dog is healthy again...you should only vaccinate healthy dogs- a dog with mange is not healthy. If it is demodectic mange when the dog does not recover on its own, it is also reccommended to vaccinate minimally (once every 3 yrs after puppy vaccs at the most).


----------



## zany45 (Jun 30, 2008)

james dilley said:


> we use burnt motor oil and cage the dog for a few days till it soaks in good, then wash them and let them out works great.


im a 30 year auto tech, used motor oil has nasty unburned gas and other nasty stuff that may be harmful and cause more irratation,a equal mixer of rubbing alcohol and hydrogen peroxide works even better,just pour on and massage area, plus the smell keeps them from trying to lick it off,also a good flea remedy is put some olive oil and garlic powder not garlic salt, about a cup oil and tbls powder,in their food once a week,keeps skin from drying out,which stops them from itching in the first place.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

What we always used is new motor oil and mix powdered sulfur, about four table spoons to a quart of oil. Then rub that blend on the dog all over. He will be nasty and smell like sulfur for a few days but that mange will be history. You will sware it would grow hair on a watermellon  lol Eddie PS that used motor oil was poured on a burlap sack and tacked to a post in the hog pen. It would kill lice and them hogs loved it on them, guess it made more mud stick to them.


----------



## dogmom (Jul 21, 2009)

We rescued an english bulldog saturday night, took her to the vet yesterday and found out that she has red mange (demodex mites). I have seen on other posts that ivermectin can be given to get rid of this condition. Does anyone know the dosage for a 38 lb dog?

Please help. My children have already gotten attached and the people that we got her from will not return calls.

dogmom


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Go the feed store--they will have some products the farmers use.

I got something that I think had camphor in it. I had to wear plastic gloves and rub it on every day but it worked!


----------



## dogmom (Jul 21, 2009)

I know the name of the item that I am to use -- it is ivomec/ivermectin but I just don't know the dosage for a 38.6 pound dog and all the vets that I have called won't tell me. It takes money away from them. I am just trying to save this dog and keep my children from crying. When I got home from the vets office yesterday and told my oldest son (who is autistic) that we were going to have to give the dog back to the previous owner, he cried for about 30 minutes because he didn't want her going back to that home.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

dogmom said:


> I know the name of the item that I am to use -- it is ivomec/ivermectin but I just don't know the dosage for a 38.6 pound dog and all the vets that I have called won't tell me. *It takes money away from them.*


Not true. Ivermectin for Demodex is an off label use. If you are not my client and I haven't seen the dog, I am prescribing a medication without a valid client-patient relationship. This is illegal. I would liable for any problems your dog has with the medication (which in rare cases could be death) and could/would lose my license.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

My lab came down with "red" mange, we used everything otc on him including ivomect treatments, nothing worked. 
We where thinking of putting him down, as I have never delt with a dog that would not respond to treatment, this is a dog that I put allot of training and time in. while fighting with the shoulds and dont want toos, I changed flea control from frontline to comfortis, I had already stopped the ivomect a week before as it wasnt working, within three days of the comfortis the itching stopped, and his hair started to regrow, and we are talking about a dog that was almost bald from mid waste down to his back hocks, and now has a full shinny coat in less than a month. Oh, and it works better than anything I have used in a long time to treat fleas! Im almost flea free, if something worked that good on cats I would be.
From my understanding its not labled for use on mange, but I have talked with my vet and vet techs in his office and it is what he is reccomending now to try as its suposed to have less reactions than ivomect and can be used on collie type breeds.
Oh, and the great part, its very inexpensive compaired to other products that dont work near as well, with a average of costing only $10 a month


----------



## dogmom (Jul 21, 2009)

Would you PLEASE tell me where I can get comfortis? I live in the Monroe area also, so I probally know the place that you get it from. I would appricate it more than you will ever know.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I send you a pm, The Tractor supply in our area (where i work) has a clinic come in and they sell it for $20 less than my vet does, they will be back on the 8th I believe, typically they come the second saturday of the month.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I cannot stress enough that you need to know which mange you are dealing with before you start medicating. Sarcoptic is easy to treat. Demodex is very difficult and also requires support for the immune system. Failure to treat demodex correctly and aggressively can lead to death of the dog because of complications. A weakened immune system will prevent treatments from working in extreme cases.

Willow101


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

dogmom said:


> We rescued an english bulldog saturday night, took her to the vet yesterday and found out that she has red mange (demodex mites). I have seen on other posts that ivermectin can be given to get rid of this condition. Does anyone know the dosage for a 38 lb dog?
> 
> Please help. My children have already gotten attached and the people that we got her from will not return calls.
> 
> dogmom



For Demodex, the dosage is 1/10th ML per 10 lbs body weight, given orally and DAILY until symptoms are gone,
Its best to continue treatment for a week afterwards.

It's also true that in older dogs, Demodex is caused by an immune deficiency.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

dogmom said:


> We rescued an english bulldog saturday night, took her to the vet yesterday and found out that she has red mange (demodex mites). I have seen on other posts that ivermectin can be given to get rid of this condition. Does anyone know the dosage for a 38 lb dog?
> 
> Please help. My children have already gotten attached and the people that we got her from will not return calls.
> 
> dogmom



What did the vet recommend? I have never had a diagnosis like that without specific and mutiple things to do.


----------



## Rosichan (Jul 26, 2009)

Last year, when my girl got mange, the vet prescribed a treatment that had directions for me to use gloves to put it on her. If I can't get it on my hands, why would I put it on my precious dog. I searched the web for less frightening treatments and found this site:

http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/dog_mange_cure.html

It's Hydrogen Peroxide and Borax. It's cheap, relatively safe, and cured her in a matter of weeks. The one side effect was that it bleached her beautiful black coat to kind of a dingy brown, but that's all grown out now.

Good Luck.


----------

